# WIP Georgie



## Jeff

what the heck I cant stop my hand- great source pic this time.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Sean

Wow! Thanks for that. I'm awestruck.
Could you tell me a little about how you found your subject? What you did to prepare it? I see your grid lines, did you reduce/enlarge or is it at the same scale?
Also, I'd loved to know what pencils your using. Oh, what type of paper. And, And....


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, coming along great, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff

Sean said:


> Wow! Thanks for that. I'm awestruck.
> Could you tell me a little about how you found your subject? What you did to prepare it? I see your grid lines, did you reduce/enlarge or is it at the same scale?
> Also, I'd loved to know what pencils your using. Oh, what type of paper. And, And....


hehe thanks Sean and PMI.

ok, I guess all my subjects are people who inspire me in one way or another, and what I look for in a source picture is something black and white, with strong contrast. 
I didnt use grid lines on my first ones, but I saw the trick online and thought (ding) great way to help convert scale. (Which brings me to your next point- on this one the source picture is maybe 6x8, and I'm putting it on 12x18. Most of the stuff I've done is on 16x20, and they are all on canvas mounted on a board. (I think they're just stiff cardboard).
Other than that, of all the leads available, I seem to enjoy a plain old #2 pencil the best. (pink eraser)
Another personal secret -If you have nerf guns around? Break a tip off a nerf gun round and it makes a great 'grabber' pad for your pencils.


----------



## DonH

I'm learning by watching this. Wow!


----------



## JusSumguy

Nuther winner









Goergie whom?










-


----------



## Jeff

Thanks guys!
Sum?....hmm.
I'll give you a hint....
"Ratshit-batshit, ......"


----------



## JusSumguy

George Steinbrenner???


-


----------



## PencilMeIn

> Other than that, of all the leads available, I seem to enjoy a plain old #2 pencil the best. (pink eraser)


I can't believe you can get all that depth and contrast with just a #2 pencil!


----------



## Jeff

JusSumguy said:


> George Steinbrenner???
> 
> 
> -


(buzzer noise)
hmm. another hint.
7 words you cant say on tv.


----------



## Jeff

PencilMeIn said:


> I can't believe you can get all that depth and contrast with just a #2 pencil!


 its the roughness of the canvas. The first time over really gets you about half way- to get black I hafta go back over and grind away 3 even 4 times.


----------



## JusSumguy

Ahhhhh... Mr. Carlin










-


----------



## Sean

Hey Jeff, you got me interested in the canvas panels or boards. I checked at Amazon and came up with these, are they the same?:
http://www.amazon.com/Canvas-panels-16-inch-pack/dp/B00251FXYA/ref=sr_1_9?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1313018220&sr=1-9


----------



## Jeff

Sean said:


> Hey Jeff, you got me interested in the canvas panels or boards. I checked at Amazon and came up with these, are they the same?:
> http://www.amazon.com/Canvas-panels-16-inch-pack/dp/B00251FXYA/ref=sr_1_9?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1313018220&sr=1-9


bingo- one and the same.


----------



## Jeff

here we go into the beard (sigh)








-found this in George's book "Last Words" and thought I would share. 

_Here's my beard_
_Ain't it wierd?_
_Don't be skeered_
_Just a beard! -GC_


----------



## Sean

Another question, if you wouldn't mind, Jeff.

The beard scraggles on the left cheek, they're so bright (or right if your facing the drawing) how did you do that? Did you know beforehand and just darken around them using a darker value or did you erase or what? I'm having difficulty in this area of brightness. It just seems sooo, I don't know, elusive, is the only word I can think of.

I can't believe you can make a pencil dance like that. Wonderful job! So much more alive than a photo.


----------



## Jeff

Sean said:


> Another question, if you wouldn't mind, Jeff.
> 
> The beard scraggles on the left cheek, they're so bright (or right if your facing the drawing) how did you do that? Did you know beforehand and just darken around them using a darker value or did you erase or what? I'm having difficulty in this area of brightness. It just seems sooo, I don't know, elusive, is the only word I can think of.
> 
> I can't believe you can make a pencil dance like that. Wonderful job! So much more alive than a photo.


Thank you Sean.

The hairs? the best i can describe it is that I draw "around" each hair as far as my patience will allow. Draw one side of the most distinct hair or shape, then parallel it, then move to the next hair and do the same. Then I just go and fill in the gaps trying to mimic the smallest shapes I can see. I try hard not to draw anything in the whitest shapes on the source pic and just draw in filler shapes between. 

Not to be all mushy-artsy-fartsy either, but I really think some personal kind of emotion for the subject can be important too. If I had a real love of trains I suppose I'd be drawing locomotive pics. Anymore, I choose what I'm going to draw knowing that I have to adore the thing enough to stare at it for hour after hour after hour.


----------



## Sean

Thanks for that information on the beard detail. Ah, now I understand when you said, "here we go into the beard (sigh)."


----------



## PencilMeIn

> I can't believe you can make a pencil dance like that. Wonderful job! So much more alive than a photo.


I agree! This one has left me speechless...


----------



## Jeff

ty pmi- 
ok here we go again with the fuzzy phone pic 
anyway - Air Marshall Carlin is all done.


----------

